# OLM Won't Reset, Stuck at 13%



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I changed my oil yesterday and went to reset the OLM, and it won't reset. I've tried numerous times, but no luck. Every time I try, I go to the OLM, press the reset button, get the prompt asking, "Are you sure you want to reset?" select "Yes," and it goes right back to the OLM monitor at the same 13% it was when I went to reset it. I tried several times yesterday and two or three again this morning.

Anyone have this problem before?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have not had that problem, maybe unhook battery cable and let set for a min, then rehook back and see if it will allow you to reset???


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Just do it the old fashion way and change your oil by mileage. It sounds like you do now from changing it at 13% instead of 0%. More technology = more problems. Besides it might save you a bundle instead of fixing this insignificant problem.
Mine is currently 12% with 650 miles to go for my 5k oil change and I don't care what % it is when I hit 15k I'm making my 3rd oil change.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I have not had that problem, maybe unhook battery cable and let set for a min, then rehook back and see if it will allow you to reset???


That's my next thing to try.



BU54 said:


> Just do it the old fashion way and change your oil by mileage. It sounds like you do now from changing it at 13% instead of 0%. More technology = more problems. Besides it might save you a bundle instead of fixing this insignificant problem.


I use a combination of mileage and the OLM. Since I (now) do mostly city driving, whenever the OLM hits 20%, I'm ready to do an oil change. This time I made it down to 13% and just under 6,500 miles. Since I do a large amount of city driving, I'm mostly concerned about fuel dilution. I'm sending off a sample of my just-changed oil to see if my concerns are warranted.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Unhooking the battery might fix your problem.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Did you use a dexos2 registered oil?


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Did you use a dexos2 registered oil?


I used Amsoil European Car Formula 5W-30 - the new "Improved" formula that meets dexos2 spec.

Maybe that's my problem. Maybe GM installed a special RFID reader that will only allow a reset if a dexos2 bottle with a special chip is present. :wink:


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

PanJet said:


> "Are you sure you want to reset?" select "Yes," and it goes right back to the OLM monitor at the same 13% it was when I went to reset it. I tried several times yesterday and two or three again this morning.


So try selecting "no". Maybe you're not interpreting the highlight correctly.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> So try selecting "no". Maybe you're not interpreting the highlight correctly.


Tried that already - same result.


----------



## Keith H. (Apr 23, 2015)

Mine will only reset with the key on and engine off. If the car is running, it will let you go though the motions, but wont reset.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Keith H. said:


> Mine will only reset with the key on and engine off. If the car is running, it will let you go though the motions, but wont reset.


You know what, that thought crossed my mind, but now that I think of it, every time I tried, the engine was running. I guess I didn't try it with the engine off. I'll try later today.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Will only reset......key ON engine OFF........will not reset with engine running as stated above.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> Will only reset......key ON engine OFF........will not reset with engine running as stated above.


Which makes sense - but the owner's manual should have mentioned that detail.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I was freaking out the first time I tried to reset mine outside my dads dealership when he did my oil, I couldn't get it to reset. Then I got home and read the book, motor must be off.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

CruzeDan said:


> Then I got home and read the book, motor must be off.


What year? I pulled the 2014 owner's manual, and unless I'm blind, that detail isn't there.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Resetting with the engine _off_ was indeed the fix. Thanks for the suggestion.

I did not see it in the manual either - 2014.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

So far I've changed the oil twice in my '13 cruze and didn't have a problem resetting. Must have done it with the engine off? But I usually start the engine after an oil change on all my vehicles just to run it then to check the oil level. While running it I make an entry in my pad of paper(maintenance logbook)date, oil, filter and mileage then reset the cruze while engine running I thought?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BU54 said:


> So far I've changed the oil twice in my '13 cruze and didn't have a problem resetting. Must have done it with the engine off? But I usually start the engine after an oil change on all my vehicles just to run it then to check the oil level. While running it I make an entry in my pad of paper(maintenance logbook)date, oil, filter and mileage then reset the cruze while engine running I thought?


Might be different with the gas Cruze


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

I think getting your oil tested for peace of mind is a great idea but I will be very surprised if you have any different result than the vast majority of the many many people who have questioned the OLM and tested oil over and over. And that result is almost always that the OLM is pretty well thought out, conservative and trustworthy.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

TheDog said:


> I think getting your oil tested for peace of mind is a great idea but I will be very surprised if you have any different result than the vast majority of the many many people who have questioned the OLM and tested oil over and over. And that result is almost always that the OLM is pretty well thought out, conservative and trustworthy.


I totally agree, and the fact that my OLM was down to only 13% at about 6,400 miles was reassuring. However, my main concern is fuel dilution since I drive heavily in the city, and that can be an issue with the diesel especially in city driving (more frequent low-speed, less efficient regens). My last oil probably saw 80+% city driving, so I want a base to know if I should be changing more frequently.

I just shipped off my sample yesterday, so I should have my answer soon.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'll be curious I do mostly city and secondary road driving and I had significant fuel dilution in my sample to the point I change at 5000 miles.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

PanJet said:


> However, my main concern is fuel dilution since I drive heavily in the city, and that can be an issue with the diesel especially in city driving (more frequent low-speed, less efficient regens).


Assuming the engine is in good health, I'd think the OLM should be able to compensate for that. At least, it should be possible. What they actually did is another story.


----------

